# Funniest moment in warhammer ever.



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

What is your funniest moment during a game of warhammer ever? i have several:
When my thunderers ran down dark riders.
when my organ gun killed a vargulf in one shot.
when my hammerers nearly caught a chariot, that then feld off the board.
when 5 miners met my cannons grapeshot.
when dwarf war machine crew saw off chaos war hounds.

What are your funniest moments?


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a few. I once had three night goblin fanatics completely destroy a unit of dwarf slayers. The look on my opponent's face was priceless.
Another game was a team match and my buddy launched a doom diver right into my big uns and killed five. I couldn't help but laugh or I would have knocked him out (not really but I was a little irked)


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

For me my 2 favourites are first when my throwaway scroll caddy managed to get of master of the woods spell 3 times against woodelves doing quite a bit of damage with their own trees.
second favourite would be when a blood thirster charged my chaos dwarf general and his unit and challenged the lord not realising that the flaming sword attacks couldn't hurt the flameproof dwarf and after the lord attacked back and static res the Bloodthirster died.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

My funniest moment was in a team match when a unit of 20 night gobbos charged and defeated a unit of orcs, a unit of big uns and a unit of chaos warriors after each other with only losing 5 of their own.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Twin Hellcannon List with Archaon and 3 Sorcerors misfiring, and blowing themselves up, then seeing the Hellcannons eat their way through 3 units.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Another one:
playing 6th ed vrs chaos, and my opponent has set up a cunning trap for my out of percicision ironbreakers by seting up a simutaionus charge with 20 warriors and 20 marruders in each flank. my turn, he has yet to charge. my bog standered dwarf warriors are just in charge range of the chaos warrriors flank-they lose combat and flee through impassible terrian(old rules rember) and get destroyed. ironbreakers turn and repulse marruders. i win 1000pt game. good times, good times.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Funniest moment I've had was playing a game in 5th ED when you could use Daemons and Chaos Warriors together still. My friend had his gorgeously painted Bloodthirster, I mean he had some type of scenery stuff that looked like real hair on the Bloodthirter's shoulders and down his back :shok:- and I had just killed a unit of his Warriors with a Saurus Unit, 14 hits and 9 wounds, he rolled 9 ones! Well he wasn't happy to say the least threw his hands out wide to his sides- saying loudly, you've got to be friggin kidding me!- and procedes to knock the Bloodthirster off the table where it shattered on the floor. The look on his face was priceless. In the moment of silence my other friend says quite seriously " Hmm, I guess a Bloodthirster can't fly." I have never laughed so hard in my life. It was a horrible way to ruin a gorgeous model, but it was funny as hell. The Bloodthirster has been since restored to its' original, pristine condition, and is taking more Skulls for the Blood God than ever.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

That reminds me another time when (durring the storm of chaos) my dwarfs faced and all slannesh deamonette army-Orgna gun killed the steeds, bog standard deamonetes met ranked up ironbreakers and the big many limbed one(the greater deamon-forgot its name) met 20 warriors, lost combat resoulution by 1-2 pts each turn-took 3 turns to kill it, but kill it i did.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Dafistofmork said:


> the big many limbed one(the greater deamon-forgot its name)


That would be The Keeper Of Secrets - The Greater Daemon Of Slannesh. Especially since it was, well you know, a Slanneshi Daemon Army.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Ah yes, thats the bugger. thanks.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

When all three of my wizards failed their casting roll with ones :ireful2: then in the shooting phase all three of my canons misfired (two blowing up):shok: My faith in the empire since then has never recovered. :laugh:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

In a game (a few editions ago now) I cast Comet of Cassandora in the centre of my opponents mainly static/shooty HE army. Now I cast it on the first turn, and he couldn't dispel it (can't remember why now....), and every turn, we'd roll for it again, and every turn, it wouldn't come, but just grow bigger - and he'd have to shuffle his army further away, or risk distruction. On the 5th (and final) turn, our armies locked in combat - mostly at his side of the field near the epicentre of the spell, and finally it hit.

We rolled to find the size of the blast. I haven't seen that many 6's in a single roll in quite a while - we figured the wizard had just decided to pull a small moon down on top of the enemy army :shok::laugh: When it hit though, big as it was, it wiped out almost everything that was left on the board - his side and mine! eventually we decided I won, as obviously my general had planned to use a scorched earth policy. :victorybviously.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Was teaching some friends to play with the BfSP set. There's a wall on one side of the board against the table edge, creating a narrow path. The goblins player sets up his spears to take a frontal charge through that path, with the troll hidden behind the wall ready to flank. On the turn before the dwarf player is ready to charge in, the Troll fails stupidity and wanders right out in front of the block of miners. Dwarf player charges, takes out the troll easily, overruns into the spears, and rips through them as well for good measure. Thought it was a pretty funny example of how psychology can make for some great game moments.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

Once i was watching a game between night goblins and empire-one of the fanatics fell in love with the night goblin shaman(who was the genural-only 1000pts). for 3 turns it followed the shaman, who purposely moved away from it for safety-in the end 20 NG archers had to shoot it down!


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Steam tank hitting my unit of warriors of Tzeentch, 9 impact hits, needing 9 5 up saves, pass all put one then pass my 6+ward


----------



## fosit of the emperor (Sep 26, 2008)

my funniest ever moment reducing some vampire counts skeletons down to one model then them healing back to 20


----------



## Judge (Jan 26, 2007)

Seeing 29 dwarf warriors and a lord run away with Ld5 first turn from my Slaanesh Ld Destruction List. It was a Keeper of Secrets, The Masque like 4" behind the keeper and 3 fiends with a herald on steed with Icon of Despair. Oh and before they ran away the dwarf lord killed 3 of his own warriors because of Temptator.


----------

